# Do cats think they're funny?



## highlandponygirl (7 March 2018)

One of my girls will run to the front door and paw at it to go out but as soon as I open the door she runs back through to the sitting room and steals my seat! She does this regularly; no shame at all either. Sometimes I will put up a chase with her to try and prove a point that it is in fact MY seat (plenty others around for her to choose!) but she usually wins  She just looks at me like 'haha made you move.' 

Are your cats sly?


----------



## chillipup (7 March 2018)

Sadly I don't have cats HPG but your post certainly made me chuckle. From all the videos of cats online doing their own thing, it certainly seems that most have a fabulous sense of humour and the old adage that dogs have owners and cats have staff, without doubt, rings true in most cases to me.
I look forward to posts from other cat owners( sorry staff )


----------



## ycbm (7 March 2018)

Oh yes!  One of mine begs to be let out of the downstairs toilet window,  yet is back in the house via the cat flap  before you've flushed and got back into the hallway.

Little minx!


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 March 2018)

My old girl does exactly the same. They have two catflaps and at 15 she knows exactly how to use them but prefers to meow at the door and wait for me to open it only to then run back towards the snack bar. I have taken to getting the hoover out to call her bluff because she is perfectly capable of exiting the building at sight of the horrible noisy sucky machine.


----------



## highlandponygirl (7 March 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			I have taken to getting the hoover out to call her bluff because she is perfectly capable of exiting the building at sight of the horrible noisy sucky machine.
		
Click to expand...

Snap, the only technique that works on mine too


----------



## Fidgety (7 March 2018)

Dunno about funny - today my cat has shredded the lagging on the water pipes in the airing cupboard and then eaten the rice I'd taken out of the freezer for my tea.  Definitely a sense of humour fail on my part tonight! LOL


----------



## chillipup (7 March 2018)

oops...but that is funny


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 March 2018)

Oh they are hilarious!  One of ours will wait by the cat flap if she thinks you're going outside, rather than use the cat flap she'll wait for you to open the door.  At 15 she's playing with the toggles on my coat if it's on the chair like a kitten would.  Then the other one will pounce on her from behind the coat. They are both fabulous sofa spot stealers too.


----------



## LadySam (10 March 2018)

Mine had a very well developed sense of humour.  And a bit of a dislike for my mother.  His favourite toy was a rabbit fur covered mouse.  He also had a very tall cat tree (taller than me) that he loved to sit in at the top and lord it over us.

One day my mother was visiting.  She was sitting on the sofa, cat was quietly watching her from the top of his tree.  He waited until she was completely engrossed in her crossword, then picked up mousie and flung it at her with pinpoint accuracy so that it hit her in the head and fell into her lap.  She screamed.  Loudly.

You have never seen a more smug cat in your life.


----------



## MagicMelon (21 March 2018)

My bengals will "accidentally" knock things off so they can then sit on them on the floor. I had my babies reusable nappies hanging by the fire to dry, I nipped to the toilet and have come back to find one of them have pulled one down onto the floor and is lying down on it dozing! She's lucky they've just been washed!  One of them is extremely judgemental of people, she literally judges every single person within 2 minutes of them entering the house, from that moment on she will either forever love you or hate you!  She HATES my OH's dad, he's never been mean to her and has tried to stroke her but nope she will always come and sit on the back of the sofa so she can glare down at him with disgust then meow in a manner of one being slaughtered if he so much as looks at her.  She beats the dog up too if she barks... the dog very rarely barks anymore... She'll sometimes just corner the dog with her so terrified she'll get a scratch to the nose that she'll be frozen to the spot until my cat decides that she's reestablished her superiority and slinks off. 

I love cats, they're hilarious.


----------



## Rumtytum (21 March 2018)

Eight of us at a dinner party, just started the main course when the host's cat walked into the room, gave us all the once over then sashayed nonchalantly past to the open staircase.  It reached the top, poked its head over and puked. Loud and long.


----------



## Max123 (21 March 2018)

I got my cat who is now 15 as a yard  cat when she was 2. Shortly after I got her I came home followed by my dog to discover the cat had got in a window and was sleeping on the couch. There was a kerfuffle and the dog chased her upstairs.  I rescued her but the next morning there was a cat poop on my front door step.  Talk about making your feelings known.


----------



## JillK (22 March 2018)

Mine definitely thinks she's fun, and behaves respectively.


----------

